# 3¢ Store Milk Bottles



## foxfirerodandgun (Jun 10, 2017)

I have come acquired several of these 3¢ Store Bottles, both quart and pint, and am interested in exactly how they were used. Thanks for any help anyone could share.

James


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 10, 2017)

I imagine these ones were used in grocery stores, rather than for home delivery, and had a 3 cent deposit.  They seemed to often use a generic design, not sure why they did that.


----------



## backtothebrickz (Jun 13, 2017)

Are they embossed or screened

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Jun 13, 2017)

Here are some of my 5 cent universal bottles, they were a generic deposit bottle used by stores and dairy's for you guessed it Milk products!


----------



## coreya (Jun 13, 2017)

Found pics of a couple of my 3 cent also.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jun 13, 2017)

backtothebrickz said:


> Are they embossed or screened  Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


  Embossed.


----------



## backtothebrickz (Jun 14, 2017)

That 3 cent one looks neat,, where is it from

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 19, 2017)

What part of the country are these bottles from...?

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 19, 2017)

Here are some that were used in Florida:


​


----------



## coreya (Jun 20, 2017)

All of the ones I've pictured were collected in central Florida, that being said they could have originated just about anywhere as these were used all over the place.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you.

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

